# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Review VGA: MSI HD4670 - Hiệu năng ép xung hứa hẹn.

## remxinhthoa

Chắc hẳn nhiều người đã đang và sẽ có nhiều người tiếp tục chọn MSI HD4670 cho nhu cầu máy tính chơi game với túi tiền hạn hẹp của mình. Gửi mọi người bài viết được thực hiện bởi pvthanh100 đến từ vOz về khả năng ép xung của MSI HD4670 và hiệu năng đạt được sau khi ép.

*
MSI HD4670 - Sức mạnh tầm trung - Phần 3 : Khả năng ép xung hứa hẹn!
*



> *Giới thiệu*
> ​Lòng tham của con người thường không có giới hạn. Và người dùng bình dân cũng không ngoại lệ. Ai cũng muốn bỏ 1 được 2, được 3, được 4.
> Vì thế, mới có khái niệm ép xung!
> 
> Chỉ với số tiền bỏ ra rất thấp cho một CPU bình dân cộng với chút ít kinh nghiệm, bạn đã có thêm một chút hài lòng cho bản thân : encode nhanh hơn một chút, giải nén nhanh hơn một chút, load chương trình cũng ... nhanh hơn một chút. Tất cả là nhờ ép xung. Ngược lại, ép xung GPU là một khái niệm hơi xa lạ hơn so với ép xung bộ vi xử lý. Có lẽ là vì game thủ ít chú ý đến việc ép xung card đồ họa. Vậy thì, Overclock cho GPU, hiệu quả hay không hiệu quả?
> 
> Minh chứng rõ ràng nhất là các dòng card cao cấp, chỉ với vài chục Mhz được tăng thêm cho xung nhân/bộ nhớ, hiệu năng game đã tăng thêm rõ rệt, giúp game thủ có được khả năng gaming cao hơn trông thấy. Điển hình như *MSI HD4850*,chỉ với xung nhân/bộ nhớ tăng lên thêm 70/100Mhz, giúp cải thiện hiệu năng trong nhiều game với mức tăng *10%*. Tuy nhiên, có rất nhiều ý kiến cho rằng việc ép xung cho card đồ họa chỉ có tác dụng rõ rệt với các dòng card cao cấp, còn card dòng bình dân thì "có ép thêm cũng thế thôi"???
> 
> Để giải đáp cho ngờ vực ấy, tôi quyết định test khả năng ép xung của một card bình dân vốn đã rất đình đám của *ATI* là *MSI HD4670*, là bài thứ 3 nằm trong series bài viết khám phá hiệu năng của *HD4670*. Đây cũng coi như là lời chào tạm biệt dành cho *HD4670* trước khi kết thúc công đoạn vọc nó để đón chờ hậu duệ đầy tiềm năng với tên mã *RV740*, rất có thể là ứng cử viên p/p trong các dòng bình dân.
> ...




```
http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=171706
```

----------

